# Disable Sentry Mode before FW update via the app



## Rodrique (Jul 29, 2018)

Unfortunately for me, it performs the 2 minute countdown, transitions to starting software update, then after a few seconds it goes back to charging completed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rodrique said:


> Unfortunately for me, it performs the 2 minute countdown, transitions to starting software update, then after a few seconds it goes back to charging completed.


You need to disable sentry first. 
Found this out last night, went to start the install from the car and it had a message on the screen saying this (all after questioning why the FW didn't start to install after telling the app to install it 3 times in a row!)


----------



## TesLA3XL (Sep 25, 2016)

Rodrique said:


> Unfortunately for me, it performs the 2 minute countdown, transitions to starting software update, then after a few seconds it goes back to charging completed.


Are you on Sentry Mode because you keep the car outside @ home?
or your M.3 gets WiFi @ place of work?


----------



## Rodrique (Jul 29, 2018)

TesLA3XL said:


> Are you on Sentry Mode because you keep the car outside @ home?
> or your M.3 gets WiFi @ place of work?


It's at home on WiFi. I did disable sentry mode with no luck. Will just take care of it when I get back tomorrow.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, i was at work with the car back at the car park where I get the train into work, sentry mode enabled. i tried to apply the update and it failed each time after the countdown. I called support and they had no idea why it failed, i even asked them if sentry mode could be the reason and they said no. I got back to the car after work and the screen told me otherwise.

If support had confirmed that sentry mode was blocking the update I could have disabled it via the app, did a quick update and re-enabled sentry mode.










It is disappointing when support doesn't have the resources or documentation to know what is going on. I was going to log a poor support response to the call, but I really don't think anyone reads those reports.


----------

